# Installation imprimante Lexmark Z1420 sous Mac OS X Leopard



## wondermac (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Voici un petit tutorial permettant d'utiliser l'imprimante Wifi Lexmark Z1420 sous Leopard:

- allez sur le site Lexmark pour télécharger les derniers drivers et lancez la procédure d'installation
- vous devriez comme moi rencontrer le problème suivant: imprimante non détectée après avoir suivi toute la procédure d'installation (signal wifi au vert sur l'imprimante)
- il vous faut trouver l'adresse IP de l'imprimante, si vous êtes chez Free et que vous avez une Freebox V5, notez l'adresse MAC derrière l'imprimante et notez l'adresse IP associée que vous trouverez sur votre téléviseur dans le menu: info freebox adsl/réseau (touche verte de la télécommande), tout en bas dans le menu Baux DHCP
- si vous n'etes pas chez Free... dommage ;-) il faudra trouver l'adresse IP de l'imprimante autrement
-ça y est vous avez l'adresse IP de votre imprimante ? Je vous conseille d'aller tout de suite sur l'interface Free: "Fonctionnalités routeur de la Freebox/Fonction routeur/Baux DHCP permanents": entrez l'adresse IP et MAC de votre imprimante, sauvegardez puis débranchez et rebranchez votre Freebox
-Sur votre Mac, allez dans le menu Préférences système/imprimante, supprimez toutes les imprimantes présentes et ajoutez en une manuellement "imprimante LPD" en entrant l'adresse IP de votre imprimante
-Une fois terminé, ouvrez Safari et allez à l'adresse http://localhost:631 puis cliquez sur "Administrer les imprimantes" puis "Modifier imprimante"
-Validez les données sans rien changer sauf l'url: il faut remplacer lpd://adresseipdevotreimprimante par lexnet3://adresseipdevotreimprimante:1
-validez tout puis testez... ça devrait fonctionner !


----------



## 912RS (11 Janvier 2008)

Sympa ce tuto... Mais!

J'ai suivi tes conseils pas à pas mais je n'arrive toujours pas à imprimer... Je craque, voilà plus de 3h que j suis sur l'installation d'une imprimante et ca me GAVE!!!! je me croirais revenu à l'ere Windaube!

QUe dois je faire exactement? J'ai l'adresse MAC et l'adresse IP, j'ai fait ce que tu dit de faire sur l'interface Free et sur  http://localhost:631
J'ai modifier l'adresse lpd par lexnet3 mais rien n'y fait!

Help me avant que l'imprimante passe par la case "poubelle"


----------



## wondermac (13 Janvier 2008)

tu n'as pas oublié le ":1" après la nouvelle adresse ?
Ensuite un détail, j'ai remarqué qu'il fallait être connecté sur le meme reseau wifi que l'imprimante


----------



## pidroo (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Alors, je viens d'essayer ce que tu proposes avec mon MacBook Pro et ça marche nickel à présent en WiFi !!
Donc, j'ai essayé la même manip' sur l'iBook G4 de ma copine, mais là, ça coince... L'impression ne se lance pas et ensuite, ça bloque carrément l'imprimante... obligé de la débrancher...

Une idée ?


----------



## wondermac (20 Janvier 2008)

Non aucune idée, à par lui dire d'acheter un nouveau macbook )
Si tu as plusieurs reseaux wifi vérifie qu'elle se connecte bien au même que l'imprimante....


----------



## uhu31 (20 Janvier 2008)

hello,
comment faire pour avoir l'adresse IP de mon imprimante Z1420?
merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2008)

uhu31 a dit:


> hello,
> comment faire pour avoir l'adresse IP de mon imprimante Z1420?
> merci de votre aide




Lire la doc


----------



## pidroo (21 Janvier 2008)

wondermac a dit:


> Non aucune idée, à par lui dire d'acheter un nouveau macbook )
> Si tu as plusieurs reseaux wifi vérifie qu'elle se connecte bien au même que l'imprimante....


je changerai plus volontiers d'imprimante que d'ordi...

l'iBook et l'imprimante sont bien connectés sur le même réseau WiFi.
l'impression ne fonctionne pas, aussi bien en USB qu'en WiFi.
j'ai fait une install neuve du système sur un disque externe et ensuite, fraiche installation des drivers : ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
j'ai appelé les incompétents de l'assistane technique lexmark, un super spécialiste du mac est censé me rappeler...

je ne vois pas pourquoi mais tout porterait à croire que les drivers fonctionnent sur Mac-Intel et non sur Mac-PowerPPC


----------



## pidroo (6 Mars 2008)

juste une question... cette manip' ne concerne que la connexion WiFi sur un réseau Freebox ?
comment as-tu trouvé cette solution ??


----------



## wondermac (13 Avril 2008)

Le wifi de la Freebox étant un peu limite, j'utilise maintenant un Fon spot pour me connecter en wifi à mon imprimante. Tout ceci via mon réseau privé biensur.

Si vous ne savez pas ce qu'est un Fon spot, allez faire un tour sur www.fon.com
Au passage, si vous avez des problèmes de couverture wifi avec votre box, je ne peux que vous conseiller de faire l'acquisition d'une Fonera pour quelques dizaines d'euros.

Vous trouverez donc ci-dessous la procédure modifiée pour connecter votre imprimante Wifi Lexmark Z1420 à n'importe quel réseau wifi.

- allez sur le site Lexmark pour télécharger les derniers drivers et lancez la procédure d'installation
- vous devriez comme moi rencontrer le problème suivant: imprimante non détectée après avoir suivi toute la procédure d'installation (signal wifi au vert sur l'imprimante)
- il vous faut trouver l'adresse IP de l'imprimante...
- éteignez votre imprimante puis allumez la en maintenant le bouton marche/arret enfoncé pendant 5 secondes
- une page de configuration de l'imprimante s'imprime ! sur cette page, dans la partie TCP/IP vous allez pouvoir lire l'adresse IP de l'imprimante qui commence par 192.168.XXX.XXX
- lancez Safari et tapez cette adresse pour vous connecter à l'imprimante
- vous devriez avoir une page d'accueil permettant la configuration de l'imprimante
- cliquez sur le lien "Set IP static address"
- vérifiez que dans le champ "Adress" vous avez bien l'adresse IP de votre imprimante et cliquez sur "Submit"... vous pouvez fermer Safari
- allez dans le menu Préférences système/imprimante, supprimez toutes les imprimantes présentes et ajoutez en une manuellement "imprimante LPD" en entrant l'adresse IP de votre imprimante
-Une fois terminé, ouvrez Safari et allez à l'adresse http://localhost:631 puis cliquez sur "Administrer les imprimantes" puis "Modifier imprimante"
-Validez les données sans rien changer sauf l'url: il faut remplacer lpd://adresseipdevotreimprimante par lexnet3://adresseipdevotreimprimante:1
-validez tout puis testez... ça devrait fonctionner !


----------

